# Mary Queen of Shops BBC2



## Upchuck (Jun 13, 2008)

Did a search but couldn't find a thread so here goes...

I LURRRRRRVE this show .  Don't know much about the presenter but what I do know is she comes across as positive and enthusiastic.  I also like the fact that most of the boutiques she works with come out the better and appreciate her help even though she tells them some tough home truths.

I also think it is slickly produced.  

Oh someone please reply to the thread.  i rave and rave to my mate but he don't watch it


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been missing this but I want to watch it.  I've got an interest in how clothes are sold to women especially women who are fuller figured and part of me fancies running a stall selling stylish big womens clothes.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 13, 2008)

i really liked this series last time it was on but havent remembered to watch it this time, when is it on?
i like that woman because she is quite straight forward and sensible. sensible women ftw.


----------



## moose (Jun 13, 2008)

She recently left her husband for another woman


----------



## brianx (Jun 13, 2008)

I watched the end of this it's a bit Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares but with clothes shops. Kitchen nightmares is great because you always have a lazy or stupid person usually an owner but sometimes a chef who is bringing down an idealistic owner or chef and it will result in other hard working people such as waitresses losing their jobs. Gordon identifies the bad guy and they go on a journey. If it is a merely a stupid shop owner it's not the same dynamics


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jun 14, 2008)

brianx said:


> I watched the end of this it's a bit Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares but with clothes shops. Kitchen nightmares is great because you always have a lazy or stupid person usually an owner but sometimes a chef who is bringing down an idealistic owner or chef and it will result in other hard working people such as waitresses losing their jobs. Gordon identifies the bad guy and they go on a journey. If it is a merely a stupid shop owner it's not the same dynamics



I think you are looking at it in a simplistic fashion.  Having a clothes boutique and being successful is much harder than running a restaurant IMO.  People may eat somewhere once and take a chance, but in a shop if it looks crap they wont even get through the front door.

That aside, what I enjoy is seeing people who have become negative due to their business going badly brighten up and get hope back.  The same effect happen on Kitchen Nightmares however I think Mary has a different attitude and is a lot savvier than Ramsay


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2008)

Saw it, didn't bother to watch much of the last series, but this one was class.

Shopowner miraculously transformed from clueless (didn't read a single fashon mag and she's selling clothes - ) stick insect who didn't even seem to like her customers.  By the end, her ideas of what flatters had completely changed,  so had her awareness of the current trends, and so had her attitude to the women coming into her shop.

Next episode Monday, 9pm.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jun 14, 2008)

moose said:


> She recently left her husband for another woman



I'm not surprised by this, she's very 
I saw this week's shop of horrors too and she did wonders with the stupid shop owner.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah I really like that Mary Queen of Shops.  She is class class class.  How she puts up with such ignorant little people arguing with her proven retail success is staggering.  Tonite's show was entertaining and I was pleased Mary put that fella in his place.  He was totally clueless and his bird just resigned to letting him get his own way.  I was pleased that he was proven wrong and his Sharon given a proper go.  

Can't wait til the next episode.  I am so glad the new season has started!!!!!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 16, 2008)

I really enjoyed it, though it gets me a bit riled up as I work in a successful ladies boutique and I can't bear to watch them make the mistakes.  
  Saw the company I worked for when they all went to buy new clothes for their shop at the trade fair, that was exciting!  

I've never seen it before, had no idea there'd been another series, glad I caught it today.    The presenter was very straight talking and cool.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jun 23, 2008)

Another triumphant episode tonight, putting the man into Manchester.

I liked the way she helped the people in thart store but also was careful with her approach so as not to damage the guy with the mo's feelings.

I like it I do


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2008)

Homeless Mal said:


> Another triumphant episode tonight, putting the man into Manchester.
> 
> I liked the way she helped the people in thart store but also was careful with her approach so as not to damage the guy with the mo's feelings.
> 
> I like it I do


Absolutely agreed. She was gentle but firm with them. Such a good nuch of guys. Cute as hell- I wanted to hand out hugs all round.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 23, 2008)

I like this.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> I like this.


She's far more effective at troubleshooting than Gordon Ramsey. She remembers that they are real people! Not props to be sworn at and abused. No one lost their job either.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 23, 2008)

Melinda said:


> She's far more effective at troubleshooting than Gordon Ramsey.



yeah, but a bit of sweary gordon ramsey stuff is more entertaining


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm digging it too!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2008)

My street was in tonight's episode!*  

I've bought a shirt from that shop too, maybe 5 years ago.  I needed a white shirt for a job I was due to start that evening, and that was the only shop around.  Went in and asked for the cheapest plain white shirt they had, and he tried to put me off!  "They're all a bit expensive in here...maybe you should try somewhere else...I doubt we have anything you like" etc., etc.  

Glad they got sorted.  They seemed 'nice'.

*For about a split second, and it was only _just _visible.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 23, 2008)

but unlike the last two, they were so sweet and clueless.  you were rooting for them

i loved the rreally old fella, he was utterly cool and a real pro.  tache man was a waste of space, tho.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> but unlike the last two, they were so sweet and clueless.  you were rooting for them
> 
> i loved the rreally old fella, he was utterly cool and a real pro.  tache man was a waste of space, tho.


The old guy was lovely- he was the most enthusiastic of all! I was worried Mr comb-over would lose his job. Delighted for them. 

But Jesus, the guy last week from Cardiff was an arsehole. There were at least 5/6 occasions where I would have walked out, Mary seemed pretty damned close. And his wife was so used to biting her tongue she didnt speak at all. 

It made me really alert about what people are willing to settle for relationship wise. You put up with shit and though you dont like it, it becomes normal. 
I wonder what his wife thought when she saw the show. Serious self assessment time if it were me.


----------



## monkeyhead (Jun 24, 2008)

I missed the end of this weeks programme so not sure if it happened but keep watching until the end every week, the very last comment of the previous episodes were from the shop owners and were hilarious, this may be a theme.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jun 30, 2008)

Another 5 star performance.  It was horrible watching that woman realise how much in the red they were.  She should have demanded that Max go back and become a personal trainer.  But, as always, Mary to the rescue with a reality check for these struggling retailers.  Seeing their happiness at the end when the tills were ringing again was heartwarming!

5 stars


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jun 30, 2008)

Am I going mad???  I think this is one of the most entertaining shows on the box.  Why aren't people crowing about it??


I think I'm going to cry


----------



## hektik (Jul 1, 2008)

was a great episode - i might even take a trip o the bug over to balham to have a look. (then again, maybe not).

i liked the ending of this episode the best; when the lady was talking and her hubby was repeating everything she said "yeah yeah, like a cloth taken off, yeah, yeah"


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2008)

If I just saw the name of their shop (Balham Bou), I'd pronounce it Balham Bow, not Balham Boo.

Aside from that! Excellent episode. I love this show.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone know if it's repeated anywhere (apart from BBCi)?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2008)

hektik said:


> was a great episode - i might even take a trip o the bug over to balham to have a look. (then again, maybe not).
> 
> i liked the ending of this episode the best; when the lady was talking and her hubby was repeating everything she said "yeah yeah, like a cloth taken off, yeah, yeah"


. He did that repeating thing throughout the show! it was so weird. 

Good episode- again

This one was more cringey than any Ive seen, probably because it was London and we know Balham. 
Also for the first time I think Mary set  someone up to fail- when she sent the husband (Max?) into the gentleman's outfitters I knew it would be bad, but he was kind of humiliated, which was unfair because he wasnt a bad guy like  the know it all tosser in Cardiff, he was just a bit thick.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> . He did that repeating thing throughout the show! it was so weird.



I think he was doing that repeating thing because he'd lost confidence, he was afraid to give his own opinion incase he got it wrong. He seemed like a nice bloke but struggled once he realised how much better his wife and Mary were at retailing.

Am I right in thinking that so far in this series Mary has realised the potential of the women in all the couples?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes she has been totally empowering to women in the show. The only exception was Burt's Gents clothing shop in Manchester last week. I dont think that woman was involved in shop floor stuff, she just did the books.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jul 1, 2008)

MsShirlLaverne said:


> Am I right in thinking that so far in this series Mary has realised the potential of the women in all the couples?



Spot on MsShirlLaverne.  The blokes in the show just need someone to point out to them where they need to change.  The thing is they know it too and can't argue when Mary tells them.  

Watching the show makes me feel more positive and happy about life.  It's infectious.


----------



## Nougat (Jul 1, 2008)

I am so pleased I am not the only undercover fan of this show. I think it is brilliant and if only we could have more 'reality' tv like it rather than the tosh production houses keep churning out. Mary Portas is brilliant and she really does know her stuff which makes a refreshing change from the self proclaimed experts such as Mica Paris and Lisa Snowdon that look like a fashion car-crash and have the cheek to advice people on what to wear!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2008)

I do love the way Mary Portas dresses.
I wanna be like her when I grow up.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I do love the way Mary Portas dresses.
> I wanna be like her when I grow up.


Only if you have the money  Each of her outfits is a mortgage payment!

Fabulous shoes too.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh it was sooo good tonight.  Mary gave that Lucy some good advice and a whole lot of help.  When Lucy said that previously her shop had looked like it had been set up by a lunatic I thought it was very telling as it was quite obvious Lucy had gotten lost somewhere.

The transformation of the boutique and the young designers room was fantastic.  I was dreading going to work tomorrow and facing the mundanity of my life but once again Mary Queen of Shops has motivated and inspired.

5 stars!!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 7, 2008)

What a gorgeous shop!
I want to go there now.
And buy that stripey dress the 17 year old made. Yum.


----------



## Annierak (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Mary is quite sexy


----------



## zoooo (Jul 7, 2008)

She is teh awesome.


----------



## Annierak (Jul 7, 2008)

She's well fit


----------



## Melinda (Jul 8, 2008)

I wasnt feeling the woman tonight- well not until the end anyway. 

She was so vague and in her own space- I was rather put off by her 'not quite there' air. 

My favourites this season have been  Balhamboo last week (I loved the woman!) and Burts Gents outfitters (I loved them all!)


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 8, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I wasnt feeling the woman tonight- well not until the end anyway.
> 
> She was so vague and in her own space- I was rather put off by her 'not quite there' air.
> 
> My favourites this season have been  Balhamboo last week (I loved the woman!) and Burts Gents outfitters (I loved them all!)



Yeah they were good, but I really enjoyed last night as she seemed like a nice woman and the young women from the area seemed enthusiastic.  I like how Mary focuses on the business always.  I read 4500 businesses applied for help in series 2!  Zut alors


----------



## zoooo (Jul 8, 2008)

To be honest, I would have been happy going in that shop even before they changed it. Of course, I probably wouldn't have bought anything, and it was clearly way better and more profitable etc, afterwards.
I just love weird old eccentric junk shop-y places. I was praying they wouldn't get rid of that feel entirely.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked last night's episode but felt it was a slight slap in the face for people who watched the show lat season, and a bit of a boast.  I don't want to see what happens to the shops too long after.  That is the responsibility of the retailers.  

Still, Mary remains the Queen.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2008)

It was a bit boastful wasnt it? It sat oddly with me, after all we KNOW she knows her stuff, we dont need it hammering home that it was HER special attentions which saved these businesses.


I thought it was a great demonstration of how most people are creatures of habit  It doesnt matter how brilliant the makeover was, people generally return to what they are most familiar with. 

Goes for all transformation type shows too,  whether it be What Not to Wear, Ground Force or You Are What You Eat. Once the initial excitement is over, people most often revert to type!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't watch the last series. Didn't even know there was one, so it was all new to me.

Not as good as the previous weeks though.

Is there going to be another series?


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes not the best .  Lets home they don't repeat the memory lane experiment again.  I don't blame Mary but she was ill advised.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 10, 2009)

*bump*

Anyone know when the next series is on?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 10, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I do love the way Mary Portas dresses.
> I wanna be like her when I grow up.



 I've never seen the show, but I'm  at her outfits in Grazia every week, does she wear the same stuff? Just think she looks like a fashion victim, wearing something because its 'in'.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 10, 2009)

pinkmonkey said:


> I've never seen the show, but I'm  at her outfits in Grazia every week, does she wear the same stuff? Just think she looks like a fashion victim, wearing something because its 'in'.



I reckon old Mary would be hard work in real life, but she comes across great on the show - charasmatic and with an older woman's sensuality.  I think she gives shoppers hope too because in some episodes the shopkeepers dread fashion and clothes as much as some shoppers.  It just makes me feel good, the show and all.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 3, 2009)

*Mary Queen of Charity Shops*

Anyone watch this?  I got into the Queen of Shops series last year through a mate and watched this last night.  Was not sure whether to laugh or cry at last night's offering.  Felt like shouting at the screen at the chairty organisation paid staff as they seemed to be living in another world


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2009)

I watched some of it as the shop I used to manage will be on the series at some point.  I thought it was pretty sensationalist to be honest.  They went to a shop in the type of area that even the really business orientated charities would have had a hard time making a big success out of.

I also think that Mary didn't have a full grasp of how to manage volunteers.  Yes, some of the old school volunteers can be more of a liability than a help, but you have to respect them and their desire to help.  Volunteers aren't staff and can't be treated as such.  Any charity I've ever worked for sees the shops as a business and runs them accordingly, so it's not as if she is bringing any new ideas to the table.  Oxfam's Kensington High St shop makes half a million a year, for example.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2009)

I watched it.
I love Mary.
I was partly watching it to see what she was wearing. I heart her clothes.

I wished they were doing a good London Oxfam. Would have been more interesting I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I watched some of it as the shop I used to manage will be on the series at some point.  I thought it was pretty sensationalist to be honest.  They went to a shop in the type of area that even the really business orientated charities would have had a hard time making a big success out of.
> 
> I also think that Mary didn't have a full grasp of how to manage volunteers.  Yes, some of the old school volunteers can be more of a liability than a help, but you have to respect them and their desire to help.  Volunteers aren't staff and can't be treated as such.  Any charity I've ever worked for sees the shops as a business and runs them accordingly, so it's not as if she is bringing any new ideas to the table.  Oxfam's Kensington High St shop makes half a million a year, for example.



How can they see the shop as a business and run it accordingly AND not treat the volunteers as staff?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How can they see the shop as a business and run it accordingly AND not treat the volunteers as staff?



It's tough, really, really tough, but it's possible.  The shops have a manager and sometimes a deputy or sales assistant, that's worked out based on how much extra revenue a paid staff member can generate.  If the manager is good at their job, they will find away to treat the volunteers in a way that keeps the volunteer happy but which is also good for the business.  It's down to how likable the manager is, if the volunteers really like the manager and feels the manager likes and respects them, they are more likely to be flexible.

Tbh, it can be a complete headfuck for the manager.  It's a seriously tough job and the manager has to feel seriously passionate about the charity as it's not very well paid and there is a *lot* of unpaid over-time.  The manager in turn has to have an area manager who understands the tight-rope the manager has to walk and support them rather than undermine them or expect too much.

I've done the job for years and I gave it up last year as I eventually got burnt out from it.  It was all I could ever think about.  The absolute worst is when you have a volunteer who you trust and rely on who turns out to be robbing the shop blind.  Which is far more common than I ever would have imagined.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 3, 2009)

I found the attitude of the volunteers was similar to that I encountered during my sojurn in the public sector: people in the same place for yonks, flat black and white thinking, and mafiaesque conspiracy blocking/stalling tactics.

But I also love Mary.  She inspires me and I like her style.


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2009)

Barnardos in Brixton is featured, thanks for reminding me to watch it


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> Barnardos in Brixton is featured, thanks for reminding me to watch it



Are you going to do lots of laughing and i told you so's about the manageress


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> Are you going to do lots of laughing and i told you so's about the manageress



Yes


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yes



 you did tell her and now she will have Mary to deal with


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yes



That shop is *phenomenally* successful.


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2009)

Iguana said:


> That shop is *phenomenally* successful.



It is, but errrrr, nowhere's perfect, put it like that


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 3, 2009)

Christ ya think people would wash or clean their old clothes before givin them to a charity shop,I mean soiled undies yeuch!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Episode 2 tonight


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 9, 2009)

Iguana said:


> That shop is *phenomenally* successful.


It would be stratospheric if someone else was running it. Seriously. It's phenomenally successful in spite of the current manageress. She's unbelievably rude.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't wait!  I love the drama!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

It's not quite as mad as last time and no sign of that wanky regional manager


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Poor Graham. God, you just don't what people are like when they don't do 'ordinary' jobs and know how to handle the workplace and stuff. I didn't really see what Iguana meant up there ^ but it's really wierd.

O, regional manager is back.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 9, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It would be stratospheric if someone else was running it. Seriously. It's phenomenally successful in spite of the current manageress. She's unbelievably rude.



I know her well.  She also puts up with some unbelievable shit.  It's one of the only charity shops that needs a full time security guard.


----------



## smokedout (Jun 9, 2009)

just had the misfortune to watch this

horrible, just horrible, some grim posh old cow coming in and dictating to and patronising folk whove dedicated their time and energy to keeping a community resource alive

made me feel physically ill


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 9, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I know her well.  She also puts up with some unbelievable shit.  It's one of the only charity shops that needs a full time security guard.


Who follows you round evangalising for his strange fringe church. He's very weird. Well, he was last time I was in there, I don't go any more because he's really creepy. I had been shopping there for over 25 years. No more.

And never once did I give the manageress or the security guard shit. I was a good customer.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, and there was a demented Kiwi or Aussie woman who worked in there who was unbelievably racist too.
Frankly, I can do without being followed round when shopping and lectured about how the problem with schoolkids is the criminal black ones....unbe-fucking-lievable.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually I'm a bit bitter about Barnardos. When my children were little we used to go and feed the contents of our penny jar into the green swirly thing. I bought loads of household stuff there, bought Christmas presents and all my Christmas cards there and went in about twice a week. I liked spending my money in there. It was ultimately three members of staff that drove me away. A pity because the other staff always struck me as nice, dedicated people.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2009)

smokedout said:


> just had the misfortune to watch this
> 
> horrible, just horrible, some grim posh old cow coming in and dictating to and patronising folk whove dedicated their time and energy to keeping a community resource alive
> 
> made me feel physically ill



Yeah what a total bitch.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 10, 2009)

I watched the first episode, will watch part 2 today. It made me laugh as I recognised a lot of the characters, they must be the same in charity shops all over the country. The volunteers at my shop are all over retirement age (except me) and there's a perceived hierarchy based on who's been there the longest.

The manager is a sweet enough person but is hopeless at her job. No people skills whatsoever. It can't be easy though as many of the volunteers are set in their ways and often murmur "this wouldn't have happened in so-and-so's day". I spend a lot of my time taking crap off the rails and shelves which they've just priced & put out without any sort of quality check. The worst one was a girdle which may have been white once but had turned a kind of yellowy grey, with a disturbing stain in the crotch.

In an ideal world every charity could afford a Mary to give their shops a retail makeover but obviously their priority has to be directing profits towards the people it is designed to help.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2009)

smokedout said:


> just had the misfortune to watch this
> 
> horrible, just horrible, some grim posh old cow coming in and dictating to and patronising folk whove dedicated their time and energy to keeping a community resource alive
> 
> made me feel physically ill



it didn't have any sort of affect like that on me. i thought she was doing fairly well at a tough task.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

I think they all liked her and had a good time, however much they moaned.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 10, 2009)

smokedout said:


> just had the misfortune to watch this
> 
> horrible, just horrible, some grim posh old cow coming in and dictating to and patronising folk whove dedicated their time and energy to keeping a community resource alive
> 
> made me feel physically ill



that's bollocks. if you only watched last nights episode, then you missed the fist one last week where it showed her consulting with all the estaff and expaining every step of the way what she wanted to do, why she wanted to do it, and how. they are all behind her, even if they dont always agree with everything she puts forward

its tricky managing volunteers. on the one hand you dont want to upset them because they give their time freely, but on the other you dont want a bunch of useless articles who end up creating more work for the paid staff / not delivering what you want your volunteers to deliver. I am not saying the old dears in this shop are like that, but it is phenomenally difficult- trust me. i have upset many a volunteer, but they usually turn out to be the ones who's motives for volunteering are exactly selfless

i love mary, i think she is doing a great job, and it will be intersting to see how the shop moves forward next week. some of her ideas i was not so sure about - like the refit which kind of alienated the staff in a way. but her motives are clear - make the shop a viable business, and so far she seems to be on the right track

as for the save the children area manager - he needs to get a bloody grip and stop poncing about like he is gods gift to retail. he has no clue how to manage volunteers (so frightened of upsetting them that he ends up being told what to do by them!) or a retail shop - hence why it was stc's worst performing in the region! what an absolute twit! "she's got heaps of experience" (mary) "doing the same job for 26 years doe not mean heaps of experience"


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, Nick the area manager gets on my goat.  He seems the type who is happy to be a manager but seems to want to have no responsibility.  Charity management etc now just seems to be run by posh twats.  That woman from head office in the black suit and white shirt really pissed me off too.  She was wearing expensive tailored clothes - not charity shop stuff.  Her and Nick turned me off the charity sector tbf.  

I thought Mary did well and was tactful when dealing with the staff.  Just because they volunteer at the shop doesn't mean they own the place.  Only problem is if some of the volunteers leave it is likley they will die shortly after as going to the shop seems to be their main meaningful activity.  If Mary really wanted to change the shop she would have to get rid of most of the volunteers.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Charity management etc now just seems to be run by posh twats.  That woman from head office in the black suit and white shirt really pissed me off too.  She was wearing expensive tailored clothes - not charity shop stuff.



what?! just cos someone works for a charity they have to wear stuff bought from a charity shop? what a bizarre idea. should they live in a charity run hostel, too?


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 10, 2009)

I was more referring to the attitude.  Of course they shouldn't have to buy chairty shop clobber.  It's just Nick and that other woman seemed really out of touch.


----------



## BEARBOT (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont like the way charity shops are going in that many of them have more expensive clothes than primark or other cheap shops..some seem to be pricing themselves out of the poorer persons reach..they need to get the balance right.i can respect that the charities need to make money and having higher priced clothes will help them do so.HOWEVER i dont think shops in working class areas should "posh up" beyond what most shoppers there can afford..

i think mary is one of these people who is awe of designer labels which of course doesnt endear her to me.
in her small feature in last weeks time out "londons BEST charity shops" it was mainly about ones in kensington and chelsea and how they had lots of nearly new designer dresses/shoes at only £50 or sometimes even more they pictured some of the gear and it wasnt that striking looking , it just seemed to be about the label.i can understand the high pricing more if an item is unique rather just designer.but i guess most members of the public disagree with me and these shops which get the "high class donations" do very very well as people are totally won over by the designer status thing.i'm much more into vintage and always have been!

i havent seen part 2 yet..so wont comment on the changes she has made til i have


----------



## smokedout (Jun 10, 2009)

BEARBOT said:


> i dont like the way charity shops are going in that many of them have more expensive clothes than primark or other cheap shops..some seem to be pricing themselves out of the poorer persons reach..they need to get the balance right.i can respect that the charities need to make money and having higher priced clothes will help them do so.HOWEVER i dont think shops in working class areas should "posh up" beyond what most shoppers there can afford..



agree, i guess it depends on whether you see charity shops as a working class local resource, or a place for already rich charities to make even more money by flogging cheap designer gear to posh liberals


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2009)

charity shops are there to raise money for charities.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 10, 2009)

I also laughed when Chris from _Mind_ said she hid the Jimmy Choo bag out the back of the shop overnight


----------



## smokedout (Jun 10, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> charity shops are there to raise money for charities.



they werent originally, the original concept was to provide a resource for the poor, set up by the salvation army

since then theyve kind of remained somewhere in the middle


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2009)

I love all this downscaling of TV shows for the current economic climate. Mary "patronising bitch" Whatserface has been relegated to charity shops and Sarah Beeny's gloating over yuppie house flipper cunts who are no longer able to print money by doing fuck all. Soon a round on countdown will only last 15 seconds and the phone in competitions on This Morning will be transformed into live public auctions for bits of the studio and Philip Schofield's hairdo.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 10, 2009)

smokedout said:


> since then theyve kind of remained somewhere in the middle



No they haven't.  The only purpose of an Oxfam shop is to raise money for Oxfam's projects.  The only purpose for Mind shops is to raise money for research into, and the treatment of those with, mental health issues.  The only purpose of a Barnardos shop is to raise money for their children's projects.  And so on for Scope, Save The Children, Cancer Research, Sue Ryder, British Heart Foundation, etc.

Charity shops exist to raise money for their charity, if there is an overlap in their mission statement which also includes providing cheap goods for the locals in the area, then maybe it is somewhere in the middle.  But the vast majority of charity shops are _only_ there to raise money for their cause.  That's it.  It doesn't matter what you think it should be for.  If locals get cheap stuff, good for them.  If a huge amount of unwanted good is saved from landfill, that's great.  But those aren't the purpose of the shops.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw a bit of the one about the Mind shop, and I was shocked that people gave them utterly unsaleable broken/filthy/crappy stuff  What kind of git dumps a broken lampshade or mud-covered crushed football boots to a charity shop?


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I also laughed when Chris from _Mind_ said she hid the Jimmy Choo bag out the back of the shop overnight



a mate of mine who runs one of the Sue Ryder shops in Cambridge says she always puts things by for herself, although she does still pay for it. she says it's ok with the charity for her to do this, one of the perks or whatever.

she hates Mary off this programme with a passion though


----------



## Rollem (Jun 10, 2009)

foo said:


> a mate of mine who runs one of the Sue Ryder shops in Cambridge says she always puts things by for herself, although she does still pay for it.


 who prices it up though? I hope it's not your mate


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

yep think it's her and the other woman who do the pricing. i reckon she probably pays the same as what it goes up on the rack for, cos she's a decent person. the area manager comes in to check once a week she was telling me.

it's a wicked shop, always busy and friendly. none of that 'vintage' over-priced malarky.

edit: i got a lovely top in there this morning as it happens for 2 quid.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 10, 2009)

foo said:


> yep think it's her and the other woman who do the pricing.


foo's mate - "hmm, what do i want to pay for this?"


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

nah, she never gives me anything on the sly, if that's what you mean cheeky!! 

and i honestly believe she doesn't fleece the shop herself. but yeh, i can see why suspicious people might think she would...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2009)

well, she's one of your mates, so it's no wonder people are suspicious....


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> well, she's one of your mates, so it's no wonder people are suspicious....





gitfaceplonko.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 10, 2009)

at my shop there's a couple of lists showing what we have to charge for items, ie: short sleeved t-shirts £1.25, long sleeved £1.50, trousers £2.25, shoes £2.50-£5.00 depending on quality, £1 for bras... We put a bit extra on for the higher end high st stuff like M&S, Debenhams, Next etc.

Anything that comes in with a designer label (for which we also have a list as most of the volunteers don't know their Burberry from their Primark) has to go into a box for trading standards to check. We can't just put it out as "here is a nice pair of Prada shoes" because if it turns out to be a fake we're at risk of prosecution.

All electrical goods have to be PAT tested before going out and some of the stuff we just chuck as it's not worth paying the £1.20 per item for the test.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 10, 2009)

Charity Shops have a priveledged position with regard to taxes and often also rents and other costs. It can give them a big advantage over other retailers in the High Street - Would you like to be running your own Boutique in Orpington and have to compete with Mary et al next door


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 10, 2009)

ricbake said:


> Charity Shops have a priveledged position with regard to taxes and often also rents and other costs. It can give them a big advantage over other retailers in the High Street - Would you like to be running your own Boutique in Orpington and have to compete with Mary et al next door



((((Boutiques))))


----------



## smokedout (Jun 10, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Charity shops exist to raise money for their charity, if there is an overlap in their mission statement which also includes providing cheap goods for the locals in the area, then maybe it is somewhere in the middle.  But the vast majority of charity shops are _only_ there to raise money for their cause.  That's it.  It doesn't matter what you think it should be for.  If locals get cheap stuff, good for them.  If a huge amount of unwanted good is saved from landfill, that's great.  But those aren't the purpose of the shops.



in that case fuck em, id rather give my tat away

from now on im even more to determined to leave my stuff outside, so it can go for free to people who really need it


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 17, 2009)

I enjoyed last night despite that tit Peaches Geldof being on.  I thought the women who went with Mary and who pleaded for donations in front of the businesses were great!  I laughed when Inga said 'ohhh this is a nice office'.  It was good fun in the end.  I would buy and donate to charity just out of admiration of the spirit of the volunteers.


----------



## hektik (Jun 17, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I also laughed when Chris from _Mind_ said she hid the Jimmy Choo bag out the back of the shop overnight





foo said:


> a mate of mine who runs one of the Sue Ryder shops in Cambridge says she always puts things by for herself, although she does still pay for it. she says it's ok with the charity for her to do this, one of the perks or whatever.



she didn't actually keep it for herself, thoguh did she? She sold it for £200 or something - she only hid it so that none of the other volunteers put it out for a fiver.

i thought the series was pretty good: if it only improves people's awareness of what they "donate" to charity shops, it will have done some good.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 17, 2009)

hektik said:


> she didn't actually keep it for herself, thoguh did she? She sold it for £200 or something - *she only hid it so that none of the other volunteers put it out for a fiver.*



Yeah.  Chris knew what she has on her hands.  Though Hester seemed alright, but maybe she is just really ditsy in real life


----------



## bingiman (Jun 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I love all this downscaling of TV shows for the current economic climate. Mary "patronising bitch" Whatserface has been relegated to charity shops and Sarah Beeny's gloating over yuppie house flipper cunts who are no longer able to print money by doing fuck all. Soon a round on countdown will only last 15 seconds and the phone in competitions on This Morning will be transformed into live public auctions for bits of the studio and Philip Schofield's hairdo.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2010)

Did anyone see the recent one with the super-stubborn "I've been in the business 36 years" bakery owner? 

Fucking hell, I would have hit her about the head with a loaf of stale bread.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 8, 2010)

editor said:


> Did anyone see the recent one with the super-stubborn "I've been in the business 36 years" bakery owner?
> 
> Fucking hell, *I would have hit her about the head with a loaf of stale bread.*



Crumbs !


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 8, 2010)

She. Was. A . Fucking. Nightmare.

"36 years I have been doing this, so I know a bit about it - come back when you;ve done 36 years"


She said to the award winning bread maker who's family business had been going for over 80.  

What a horrendous woman. Like Catherine Tates nan as a baker.

Wonder if she is still open.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2010)

That shop couldm have been a GOLD mine with the right bit of marketing and PR

Sadly, it wont be now


----------



## boohoo (Jun 8, 2010)

editor said:


> Did anyone see the recent one with the super-stubborn "I've been in the business 36 years" bakery owner?
> 
> Fucking hell, I would have hit her about the head with a loaf of stale bread.



i was gobbed smacked at the woman's stubbornness and utter rudeness to some of the people involved.

I imagine it was fear of losing control and getting it wrong. 

It was a shame she did not have the guts to listen to Mary's advice and interweave it with what she wanted to do. Real proof of how business( big or little) goes under. Not meeting the demands of the modern consumer.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw it and thought it was appalling. How anybody can be that arrogant beggars belief.
When she was patronising that bread maker in his posh shop I felt really embarrassed for Dear Mary and in the design consultation too  she just wanted a new floor.
I felt sad for the baker though because he had so much optimism and enthusiasm; really keen to learn and improve and she pissed on it all.
Good telly though


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2010)

I hope the baker got offered a proper job elsewhere afterwards. Could you imagine working for that woman?!

Interesting piece here: http://www.businesswings.co.uk/articles/Queen-of-Shops-Mary-Portas-turfed-out-by-stubborn-baker


----------



## madamv (Jun 8, 2010)

I reckon she only signed up coz she thought she was getting a free makeover.  The whole show was  

Brilliant!


----------



## madamv (Jun 8, 2010)

The web site is quite nice, and was designed this year


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 9, 2010)

Which fucking channel it on ?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 9, 2010)

She seems to have adopted Marys ideas after all....

http://www.maherandsonsbakery.co.uk/breads.htm

The original baker is nowhere to be seen


----------



## hektik (Jun 9, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> When she was patronising that bread maker in his posh shop I felt really embarrassed for Dear Mary and in the design consultation too  she just wanted a new floor.



oh gawd, that was cringe-inducing. I think that the woman was awful, but I think it was a clash of personalities, more than anything else: she saw mary as a threat, and didn't want to be seen as giving in to her - the part with the design consultancy, where she was on the phone to her son, where she said it was "mary's way of getting back at her" - indicated to me that it wasn't the ideas, it was the way that mary was trying to implement them that meant it was doomed to failure.


----------



## hektik (Jun 9, 2010)

also, i couldn't see waht mary's problem was with the ready-made flour that they were making the speciality breads with: it is still made on the premises, as opposed to being a loaf which has just been warmed up, as in a supermarket..


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2010)

hektik said:


> also, i couldn't see waht mary's problem was with the ready-made flour that they were making the speciality breads with: it is still made on the premises, as opposed to being a loaf which has just been warmed up, as in a supermarket..


You can buy that anywhere.

Mary wanted the shop to make a name for itself by using the real life artisan baker they had on the premises to create a USP. I wonder what happened to him. I hope he got a better job.

I note that the web site makes no mention of the show!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2010)

madamv said:


> I reckon she only signed up coz she thought she was getting a free makeover.  The whole show was
> 
> Brilliant!



This x a million. The mere thought of actually altering or modernising her range was completely alien to her. She just assumed it was a 60 minute makeover, paid for by the license fee. This was compounded by her comment on the flooring. If she said "36 years..." anymore times I was quite prepared to throw the remote control through the TV.

I entirely appreciate it must be difficult to have this snazzy, assertive woman come into your business and tell you how it is, and these things are never edited to make them less 'interesting' (plus, let's face it, you cant tell me Mary or Gordon Ramsey don't fish for the negative reaction) though she did seem like a bit of a horrible piece of work tbf.

The thing is, if you go on these shows, your attitude on camera can really make or break you - you can be overnight Gordon Ramsey sensation misunderstood by your marketing strategy, or the business that was in dire straits and then shown up for being run by an evil little witch.


----------



## whoha (Jun 9, 2010)

her cakes looked a bit crap i thought


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> She seems to have adopted Marys ideas after all....
> 
> http://www.maherandsonsbakery.co.uk/breads.htm
> 
> The original baker is nowhere to be seen



Look at the bit about buns though haha...

"*Family bakers have been producing sticky buns and delightful doughnuts since long before artisan cakes appeared on the scene in Britain*.  Freshly made on a daily basis, they capture the little devil in all of us – not much good on the hips but bloomin’ delightful on the lips!"

Nice little dig there


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2010)

If I loved nearby I think I'd stop using the shop out of principle. The way she personally attacked that young baker was disgraceful.


----------



## Spark (Jun 9, 2010)

I would like to have seen a bit more of the son. In the brief time we saw him it appears he agreed with mary's ideas. I'm guessing he may have been the one who suggested going on the show but maybe didn't explain it properly to his mum. Maybe he's exasperrated at seeing the family business gradually going downhill but can't stand up to his mum enough to get any changes made.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 9, 2010)

I saw the show for the first time this week and I was surprised that i enjoyed it.  That woman from the Bakery was truly horrendous!  How long did she say she had been in the business?


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 9, 2010)

Spark said:


> I would like to have seen a bit more of the son. In the brief time we saw him it appears he agreed with mary's ideas. I'm guessing he may have been the one who suggested going on the show but maybe didn't explain it properly to his mum. Maybe he's exasperrated at seeing the family business gradually going downhill but can't stand up to his mum enough to get any changes made.



Yes, me too.  I expect there was a lot more said on that show off camera.  On camera I expect people were terrified to say anything because of the battle axe mum.


----------



## Chz (Jun 9, 2010)

Her son looked a bit long-suffering. Like he wasn't quite brave enough to apologize on-camera for the amount of Crazy they were dealing with.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Which fucking channel it on ?



bbc fackin Tew

that baker woman was appauling and didn't deserve the help


----------



## Melinda (Jun 9, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> How long did she say she had been in the business?



I didnt quite get that either, it slipped by rather quickly.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 9, 2010)

Paul the baker is no more?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 9, 2010)

madamv said:


> I reckon she only signed up coz she thought she was getting a free makeover...



She did didn't she, hence those references to Mary being a designer and her being a bit miffed when presented with a display of rustic baskets and crates when she was expecting a new floor and ceiling. 

I loved her, now in her 37th year of stubbornness!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 9, 2010)

Spark said:


> I would like to have seen a bit more of the son. In the brief time we saw him it appears he agreed with mary's ideas. I'm guessing he may have been the one who suggested going on the show but maybe didn't explain it properly to his mum. Maybe he's exasperrated at seeing the family business gradually going downhill but can't stand up to his mum enough to get any changes made.


i really wished that he would explain to her that unless she wanted the business to die with her then she'd have to move forward. Makes me wonder how on earth the business was sustaining itself because the produce was not very appetising.


Chz said:


> Her son looked a bit long-suffering. Like he wasn't quite brave enough to apologize on-camera for the amount of Crazy they were dealing with.



he was not being crazy though, he was being reasonable and so had nothing to apologise for.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 9, 2010)

Id put money on Angela deliberately not watching the show!


----------



## Chz (Jun 9, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> > Originally Posted by Chz
> > Her son looked a bit long-suffering. Like he wasn't quite brave enough to apologize on-camera for the amount of Crazy they were dealing with.
> 
> 
> ...



No, I meant he looked like he wanted to apologise for his mum. It's a feeling I get frequently.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 9, 2010)

ddraig said:


> *bbc fackin Tew*
> 
> that baker woman was appauling and didn't deserve the help



Tanks !


----------



## Ceej (Jun 10, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> This was compounded by her comment on the flooring. If she said "36 years..." anymore times I was quite prepared to throw the remote control through the TV.



Oh god, this - I was going to scream if she said that once more....and SO bloody rude...

The website is still full of lemon curd tarts, alarmingly pink cakes and smily-face biscuits. Fail. Shame.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 10, 2010)

Watched this last night.  I'm really curious about how many of those cakes she sells.  Many of them look like cakes that even as a child I would have rejected as too sickly sweet.  The big lumps of pink meringue with chocolate eyes and smiles for example and those shortbread sandwich things.  When Mary first came to the shop it was afternoon and the shop was full of them and nothing else, so what does she do with them if they don't sell?  Does she eat them?  Do they stay for sale for days? 

I felt so sorry for all her staff throughout the show.  They all looked so uncomfortable.  I can imagine what she was saying to them when the BBC crew weren't there.  They all looked terrified of what would happen if they came across as disloyal to Angela when the programme aired.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh and that artisan baker in the 90 year old family bakery unbelievably good looking.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I felt so sorry for all her staff throughout the show.  They all looked so uncomfortable.  I can imagine what she was saying to them when the BBC crew weren't there.  They all looked terrified of what would happen if they came across as disloyal to Angela when the programme aired.


At one stage I became concerned that Mary would talk Paul out of a job. 

She lavished praise on him obviously because he deserved it and to make up for Angela's shameful behaviour, but also I felt just to irk the owner.


----------



## madamv (Jun 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Oh and that artisan baker in the 90 year old family bakery unbelievably good looking.



Ha, he was... and sexy and held his own with dignity.   

So come on, we need to track down Paul, find out where he is and make sure he is ok....  Where shall we start?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a facebook support group  for him! His kids are on it accepting praise on his behalf


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Oh and that artisan baker in the 90 year old family bakery unbelievably good looking.



he did a whole programme on bbc4 recently, _in search of the perfect loaf_, it comes up on the iplayer every now and again


----------



## madamv (Jun 10, 2010)

Melinda said:


> There is a facebook support group  for him! His kids are on it accepting praise on his behalf



Ace!   Whats the name Melinda, I fancy a nose


----------



## Iguana (Jun 11, 2010)

> *Raynes Park bakery attacks Mary Portas TV "set up"*
> A Raynes Park bakery slated on TV has hit back at the programme makers - and its staff said business was booming the day after the broadcast.
> 
> This week Maher and Sons was the subject of a scathing BBC documentary starring retail guru Mary Portas - the first in a new series of Mary Queen of Shops which sees the presenter attempt to transform struggling businesses.
> ...



http://www.wimbledonguardian.co.uk/news/8213024.Bakery_attacks_Mary_Portas_TV__set_up_/


----------



## Smangus (Jun 11, 2010)

Stupid fucking woman-

 Check it out 



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Paul-the-Baker-Mary-Queen-of-Shops/120021364705982?ref=ts&v=wall

interesting commments on here plus a job offer!!

http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/london/food/1t32s88/maher-and-sons-bakers?page=1


----------



## Melinda (Jun 11, 2010)

E2a Smangus got there first!


madamv said:


> Ace!   Whats the name Melinda, I fancy a nose


 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Paul-the-Baker-Mary-Queen-of-Shops/120021364705982?ref=ts&v=wall


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

> But one employee said the film had been selectively edited -



I love this - reading the story, the employee is a one Catriona Maher. Clearly no relation.


----------



## madamv (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone catch this last night?

It was in Corfe Castle and the village shop got an education


----------



## janeb (Jul 5, 2010)

OMG - her haircut  - I would have cried buckets.....


----------



## boohoo (Jul 5, 2010)

Now I'm intrigued....

Did anyone watch the week before with the shop in Kingston and the lad in the dressing gown?


----------



## janeb (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the first one I've seen in this series - was really good as he did listen and turn the business around, seemed a really genuine bloke.  But the haircut he did on the young woman with very long hair was


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Now I'm intrigued....
> 
> Did anyone watch the week before with the shop in Kingston and the lad in the dressing gown?



I did. Was ace wasn't it ?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 5, 2010)

janeb said:


> This is the first one I've seen in this series - was really good as he did listen and turn the business around, seemed a really genuine bloke.  But the haircut he did on the young woman with very long hair was



I loved this week's episode. He seemed like a nice bloke and Rochdale really is the pits, good luck to him.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 5, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I did. Was ace wasn't it ?



It was good - the bloke with the dressing gown was .

I do love Mary.  She is aces.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 5, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I did. Was ace wasn't it ?



Yep - but was very puzzled about why the lad was wearing the dressing gown everywhere - the lack of any real questions to him about what he was bringing to his parents business and whether he wanted to be there wasn't discussed. What isn't said often says alot. 

(loved all the 70s music throughout that episode )


----------



## madamv (Jul 5, 2010)

I got the feeling he may have had a few issues.   

The shop did sell some crap didnt it, but it did make me sad to see it turned into a boutique selling the same as every other shop of its ilk.   Lovely, but those shops are ten a penny round these ere parts...

This week was a sweet one wasnt it.   No one quarrelled, no one was an arse...   And Mary does have a heart shocker!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 5, 2010)

It made me a bit tearful, this week's. Still - they're going to have to do one of those mega expensive shoots every six months, surely...


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2010)

I love Mary's mad outfits too.


----------



## janeb (Jul 6, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> It made me a bit tearful, this week's. Still - they're going to have to do one of those mega expensive shoots every six months, surely...



Not sure if they will do it to the same extent but he was talking about refreshing the looks at the end of the programme so yes, I guess they will be doing something kinda similar

Website is interesting  http://www.johnpeers.co.uk/index.html


----------



## madamv (Jul 6, 2010)

ha,,,  he does 'the customer is king' seminars!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2010)

madamv said:


> And Mary does have a heart shocker!



Mary is a business person at the end of the day! I wouldn't expect people to suggest that her male opposite to have to have heart/sympathy/ compassion.

She just wants to keep the shops in business which means a few harsh wake up calls!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2010)

editor said:


> I love Mary's mad outfits too.



I don't think they're mad -just very designery. She kind of does eccentric in a very controlled manner. It's great to see an older women looking stylish without airbrushing her wrinkles through various cosmetic procedures.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2010)

and has anyone noticed the empty high street she walks along is Landor Road ( which has two successful businesses - Lisa Stickley and the Bakery)!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2010)

boohoo said:


> I don't think they're mad -just very designery. She kind of does eccentric in a very controlled manner. It's great to see an older women looking stylish without airbrushing her wrinkles through various cosmetic procedures.


I think she looks great actually, but there are certainly some interesting shapes going on in some of her outfits.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2010)

editor said:


> I think she looks great actually, but there are certainly some interesting shapes going on in some of her outfits.



wish I had her money to spend on great clothes!! definitely some interesting shapes and she likes the big accessories. If only we could get her to a clothes swap...


----------



## madamv (Jul 6, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Mary is a business person at the end of the day! I wouldn't expect people to suggest that her male opposite to have to have heart/sympathy/ compassion.
> 
> She just wants to keep the shops in business which means a few harsh wake up calls!



Oh come on...  Male or female, the attitude and 'lovey' sentiments are cold.    Gender or professionalism doesnt preclude some warm smiles and kind words amongst the good business guidance.  

After all the nice endings we have had, this is the first time she has been visually moved.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2010)

madamv said:


> Oh come on...  Male or female, the attitude and 'lovey' sentiments are cold.    Gender or professionalism doesnt preclude some warm smiles and kind words amongst the good business guidance.
> 
> After all the nice endings we have had, this is the first time she has been visually moved.



yes and that's nice but I'm not sure you would expect Alan Sugar to do the same. 

And business is cold especially in a programme which is putting people together over such a short period. I'm sure over a longer span, you see much more gentleness and sentiment.

Not that I'm saying business couldn't do with a bit more niceness, however, there is the difficulty of remaining professional and kind. Working in a buying office which I do, mean being not nice to supplier even when I want to cos I like them or think they generally give good service. I've also worked as a supplier and learnt the first rule is to lie...  I use to be very shocked by it. It's not ideal, but we are all fighting to stay afloat!!


----------



## madamv (Jul 7, 2010)

Bad juju....  Wouldnt do for me!   

Alan does give warm congratulations and twinkles in his eyes when its deserved.   I'm not saying gush, but she clearly does care enough to be sentimental with this couple this week, which I noticed and felt it was a long time coming.  Why this week?  Dunno, maybe because he didnt argue at all with her, just rolled over and got guided.

I dont understand your job in the slightest, enlighten me as to why you wouldnt be nice to your supplier....


----------



## Spark (Jul 7, 2010)

editor said:


> I think she looks great actually, but there are certainly some interesting shapes going on in some of her outfits.



I've just watched this week's episode - there was one outfit towards the end which was just teetering over the edge towards principal boy in a pantomime.  Over the knee boots with bright tights and a big blousey shaped jacket with her bob on the top.  I loved the dress she was wearing at the beginning though.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 7, 2010)

madamv said:


> Bad juju....  Wouldnt do for me!
> 
> Alan does give warm congratulations and twinkles in his eyes when its deserved.   I'm not saying gush, but she clearly does care enough to be sentimental with this couple this week, which I noticed and felt it was a long time coming.  Why this week?  Dunno, maybe because he didnt argue at all with her, just rolled over and got guided.
> 
> I dont understand your job in the slightest, enlighten me as to why you wouldnt be nice to your supplier....




yer, I thought Mary was a bit patronising with the Kingston hippies- and I think the programme took the attitude in general. I sometimes think it's about Mary identifying with the person. In the hairdressers case I think she saw someone who had been at the top of their game and fallen... and maybe that's something that might concern her. The hairdressers wife was a sweety and so determined.. and the kids were cute... and his affection for his wife was lovely. You couldn't help but think they were nice people... and the world needs more of those...


Anyway, onto my job... my supplier in march was asked for a delivery date for a product. It was then decided we would put the product in the sale. But we had an idea it would come in in June. We even chatted to him about it. However, not one of the 6/7/8/ emails I sent since March has a response of a delivery date. A month late on delivery and we tell him we don't want the product. He is upset. He was late, he didn't tell us when it would be delivered. He had remained silent. In suppliers terms that's called pushing your luck. So we have had to be firm and say we can't take the goods,even though I might get told off for taking 600 of the items during the sale. The main point is he didn't bother to communicate with us.  Probably not the clearest explanation...


----------



## madamv (Jul 7, 2010)

not really, no.   I just would have thought that the nicer you are to the supplier, buyer, customer.....  the more they are going to want to do good business with you.   Especially if everyone else is being too cool for skool.......

Nice is relative....   The three sisters were nice, they just didnt roll over when Mary told them.  She has a rude way, but thats fine, she knows what she is doing.    Just because he was some hair star in the 90's doesnt mean he is more worthy of her kindness....

Anyway, we could go round in circles for ever on thsi one....  roll on the next ep


----------



## boohoo (Jul 7, 2010)

well, with supplier it depends how big you are and how stiff the competition. Realistically most suppliers are getting stuff from the far east, and there will be a point where the company dealing with the supplier will go above them and straight to the far east - it is a really cut throat business. The main key tool for suppliers is to communicate - I know in my experience, that the buyer ( big store) will give you additional time if you tell them the problem right at the beginning. 

It is rather complex... and well, cut throat.. but in a world where the customer demands good and cheap and has limited loyalty, then you have to be ruthless. That might be why I feel like I am on a hamster wheel at work... no time to be satisfied with good sales. 

anyway, as you said, we could go round in circles!  I look forward to next episode too!!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2010)

boohoo said:


> I don't think they're mad -just very designery. She kind of does eccentric in a very controlled manner. It's great to see an older women looking stylish without airbrushing her wrinkles through various cosmetic procedures.



I think she looks great.  She clearly spends a fortune on her clothes and her hair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I think she looks great.  She clearly spends a fortune on her clothes and her hair.


she's still doing something wrong. imo.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2010)

boohoo said:


> I don't think they're mad -just very designery. She kind of does eccentric in a very controlled manner. It's great to see an older women looking stylish without airbrushing her wrinkles through various cosmetic procedures.



I think she looks great.  She clearly spends a fortune on her clothes and her hair.

I don't think she's cold either.  She obviously wants all the businesses she deal with to become successful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I think she looks great.  She clearly spends a fortune on her clothes and her hair.
> 
> I don't think she's cold either.  She obviously wants all the businesses she deal with to become successful.


she'd be out of a job if they didn't!


----------



## madamv (Jul 12, 2010)

Loving a few outfits and scarves this week!


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2010)

I like this show. Shame that was the last episode


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

I loved the vegetable shop the other week, with the three sisters.

This last one was okay, loved the main woman who worked at the shop, (Jean?) She was hilarious.


----------

